# looking for t-shirt fulfillment for brand



## zsallstrom (Aug 4, 2015)

I am looking to get some inventory on my designs. I offer 6 designs in about 5 different ink colors on 5 different color shirts. Totaling roughly 16 designs. 

Looking for screen printing service with low minimums to help get me going. Wanting to start soon. I currently print, but will be stopping. I have vector design in correct size for all 6 designs.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Any interest in having designs printed on demand with DTG?


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

DTG or Screen Printing - We are always here to help! 

Pressera Team.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Depending how low you want the minimums, DTG definitely may be the way to go. Have you looked into your local printers yet ?



zsallstrom said:


> I am looking to get some inventory on my designs. I offer 6 designs in about 5 different ink colors on 5 different color shirts. Totaling roughly 16 designs.
> 
> Looking for screen printing service with low minimums to help get me going. Wanting to start soon. I currently print, but will be stopping. I have vector design in correct size for all 6 designs.


----------

